# Your First Watch From Roy



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Some questions...

1)What was the first watch you bought from Roy?

2) When did you buy It?

3) What attracted you to it?

4) Do you still have it? ( if so please post a photo)

*My answers*...

1) Poljot Ocean Chrono

2) 4/02/03

3) looks really cool









4) Yes see below....

*Poljot Ocean Chronograph, 23 Jewel, 3133 Manual Wind Movement*










So guys what was your first from Roy?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmmm









Not sure

maybe a DeSotos Chronographe or a Longines something or other


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It was that long ago I forgot
















Might have been a Poljot Aviator Alarm.

It was cheap.

No its gone


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

*Early RLT5 with 17 jewel ETA 2824-2 movement*










I was searching on the Internet in late 2003 for a modern, simple, mechanical watch with a degree of exclusivity but without the usual four figure price tag from the common marques. I hadn't considered buying directly from the Internet but then I stumbled upon the Dark Si... oops, Timefactors and from the TZ-UK forum I found RLT









Within the space of a month or two as I recall I bought an RLT5, Sorna Jacky Ickx Easy-Rider bullhead chronograpgh and Zeno direct-read from Roy and a PRS-12 Speedbird 1903 from Eddie









I still have them all...

...and to the continuing stress of my bank account, a few more besides


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think it was my RLT4 which seemed to take for ever to come into being, Roy kept saying a couple more weeks!!! The 5 actually came out before the 4!!! We later leant the Swiss have a different system of time to everyone else and it wasn't Roy's fault!

Yes I still have it arrived around Xmas 03 I think, someone will correct me if I'm wrong!

Since then I've bought far too much from the guy, he seems to have a certain nack for opening my wallet. All being well something else will be ordered soon.

Funny you should mention the other place Rich, I started there 1st and so nearly bought a PRS.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It may have been the Accutron or a Wittnauer, can't remember now.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

2003 Pg?

Thats only yesterday.I been buying from Roy since we used to go to school together























Well about 1999


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> 2003 Pg?
> 
> Thats only yesterday.I been buying from Roy since we used to go to school together
> 
> ...


Your right Alex and there was I all this time (ok since I descovered the forum) thinking he was an old established customer


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I didn't know what a watch was before 2003.









Some say I still don't.
















But they are the ones that think I care what they think.









Invisible picture of a red Rekord posted below.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan said:


> I didn't know what a watch was before 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

The Poljot Titanic chrono I think - though I could be wrong.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah I may act like I know what I'm talking about, but trawl through my posts and you'll see I'm just as ignorant as Stan!!!

I can't ever forget how long I've been into proper watches because it was the search for a wedding watch that got me started and that was a couple of months before the wedding.

I won't consider myself a proper WIS until I've bought and then sold a Speedy Pro!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Ah I may act like I know what I'm talking about, but trawl through my posts and you'll see I'm just as ignorant as Stan!!!
> 
> I can't ever forget how long I've been into proper watches because it was the search for a wedding watch that got me started and that was a couple of months before the wedding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"I won't consider myself a proper WIS until I've bought and then sold a Speedy Pro!"

I thought you said you were ingnorant.
















No, you said I was. But you know I won't ever be a WIS. Go figure.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I don't want to anything with the word idiot in the middle


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Ah I may act like I know what I'm talking about, but trawl through my posts and you'll see I'm just as ignorant as Stan!!!
> 
> I can't ever forget how long I've been into proper watches because it was the search for a wedding watch that got me started and that was a couple of months before the wedding.
> 
> ...


You ought to join the _"No Really, I Haven`t A Clue Club"_ ( new members always welcome







) Paul especially after that misunderstanding with the `Manual Wind`Vostok


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I never said it was manual wind I said there was something wrong with the winder as it never reached a stop! Just never checked and didn't feel the rotor moving until after you pointed out so delicatly, it was an auto









Anyway I'm already in the BAC (Garry's gang), doesn't that bar me from yours?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I never said it was manual wind I said there was something wrong with the winder as it never reached a stop! Just never checked and didn't feel the rotor moving until after you pointed out so delicatly, it was an auto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No we`re open minded about these things you ask Jason and Rich


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I would love to join,but I feel I am over qualified.I know too much about nothing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I would love to join,but I feel I am over qualified.I know too much about nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect Alex
















Join up, anyone who is knowlegeable about nothing is just the sort of chap we are looking for


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I never said it was manual wind I said there was something wrong with the winder as it never reached a stop!Â Just never checked and didn't feel the rotor moving until after you pointed out so delicatly, it was an autoÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this sound familier









Quote

_ " there seems to be a fault with the winding as you can wind it all day long and it never reaches a stop point (I've never come across a manual wind that didn't stop once the spring was fully wound)"_






























Goodnight all


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well I answered myself didn't I as I've never come across one then obviously it wasn't a manual wind, I just didn't have the leap of faith to put 2 and 2 together.

Plus I don't have a fancy book that tells me the 21J are auto the 17 mw!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> well I answered myself didn't I as I've never come across one then obviously it wasn't a manual wind, I just didn't have the leap of faith to put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> Plus I don't have a fancy book that tells me the 21J are auto the 17 mw!Â
> 
> ...


OK I admitted I was being a smarty pants























BTW the book is in the post


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I think it was either an RLT 6 or a Sorna Worldtimer.

I sold the Worldtimer (Sorry Roy) at a handsome 70% profit last month as I never wore it and I still have the "6", it is an excellent daily wearer.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I sold the Worldtimer (Sorry Roy) at a handsome 70% profit last month










Well done Mark.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

RLT 4, Feb 2004, still got it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

O&W M4 (date). Excellent watch, sold it, regret it, want one


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to join,but I feel I am over qualified.I know too much about nothing.
> ...


I am reknown for knowing absolutely everything about bugger all in my Scout Group, can I join?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > AlexR said:
> ...


Of course George and Welcome, just add the fact that your a member of the club to your signature


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Be carefull George he has not mentioned dues?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Be carefull George he has not mentioned dues?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its completely, totally, absolutely and utterly free, there isn`t even any weird intiation ceromony





































All you have to do is admit there are times when you really haven`t a clue


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's fine Mac but you don't let Sages join.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> That's fine Mac but you don't let Sages join.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course we do Stan even you *`Oh great and wise Ancient One* `














don`t know _*`Everything`*_


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Its completely, totally, absolutely and utterly free, there isn`t even any weird intiation ceromony
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh!







(he says, pulling up trousers.)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Of course we do Stan even you *`Oh great and wise Ancient One* `
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the interweb.







Ner, nernee, ner, ner.
















You can _Ancient_ my hairy, yellow butt.









Youngster.







(That has to be the biggest joke














).









Seriously, I would join Mac. However, I don't want to undermine my credability by doing so.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Seriously, I would join Mac. However, I don't want to undermine my credability by doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are of course correct Oh *`Great and Magnificent Yellow Butted wearer of the Legendary Sacred Red Rekord`*
















Please excuse this unworthy worm`s ( who is not even fit to polish the crystal of the *`Hallowed Timepiece`*














) presumptious and impertinent suggestions
















I shall now go and put my head down the toilet and flush the chain repeatedly for the rest of the night as penance
















Actually I think I`ll go and check my medicine its obviously not working


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You are of course correct Oh *`Great and Magnificent Yellow Butted wearer of the Legendary Sacred Red Rekord`*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many big words for a pleb like me Mac, please make it more simplistic in future.
















Toilet?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I suppose they haven`t got them yet in Stoke


----------

